
Natural Nuclear Fission Reactor - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_nuclear_fission_reactor
======
peter_d_sherman
>"A fossil natural nuclear fission reactor is a uranium deposit where self-
sustaining nuclear chain reactions have occurred. This can be examined by
analysis of isotope ratios. The conditions under which a natural nuclear
reactor could exist had been predicted in 1956 by Paul Kazuo Kuroda.[1] The
phenomenon was discovered in 1972 in Oklo, Gabon by French physicist Francis
Perrin under conditions very similar to what was predicted."

